# Blind Dates!



## dreamgirl_leah (Aug 3, 2007)

Ok, so I kinda have a blind date tonight. It is the first time I have ever been on one. My sister and her husband are trying to hook me up with this dude. He works with her husband. Her husband has been the one that has been really pushing for us to meet. I am kinda scared! lol! I haven't been out on a first date in like 3 years and I am not good with first dates. If I think a guy is cute, its hard for me to like truely look them in the eyes like I should!! So, it will definately be nerve racking!! Luckily, my sister and her husband are gonna go out with us, so it will be like a double date. So hopefully that will help with the nerves. I hope it goes good. I trust my sister's judgement though, so I am not too worried with that part. Have any of you all been on a blind date before??


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 3, 2007)

I've been on a couple - neither worked out.

I like the idea that your siter and her husband will be there.

This way you can just have fun and not feel so pressured to try to get along.

Plus, your sister can really feel him out and give an honest impression of him.

Hope you have fun!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 3, 2007)

I've never been on one . . . I don't think my nerves could take it honestly! LOL!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good luck!


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 3, 2007)

yes. Several that didnt work out, and one where 5 years later, I am still with. My accountant hooked me up with one of her coworkers, lol. They are kind of scary, but I trust other people's judgement more than my own, lol


----------



## Shelley (Aug 3, 2007)

Yes I have been on two to three in the past, but they didn't work out.

I think it is great your sister and husband are going, it will make it easier on you having family around.

I hope the date turns out great for you.


----------



## Barbette (Aug 3, 2007)

Ohh, that must be exciting, if it's been so long, don't worry though, the guy is probably just as nervous!

Good luck and have a great time





Will you come tell us how it was?


----------



## farris2 (Aug 4, 2007)

Never have but I hope it works out and you have a great time


----------



## CandyApple (Aug 4, 2007)

Sounds exciting!


----------



## Dreama (Aug 5, 2007)

I've never been on one, and I don't think I would. But best of wishes!


----------



## Solimar (Aug 5, 2007)

Never, but good luck and have fun!


----------



## mayyami (Aug 6, 2007)

I haven't been on a blind date before.

But GL, have fun with it



don't be too nervous!


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 6, 2007)

I have been on a few... they didn't work out but I didn't have close friends or family screening them, so I reckon there's a good chance this would work out!

best of luck, let us know how everything goes! and I agree with Caro, you can ask your sister what her impressions were of him


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Aug 6, 2007)

UPDATE----------------

Well the little blind date went really really well. I have surprised that I wasn't near as nervous as I thought I would be. He is super nice and really cute and he is like 6'5" which is so good cause i am almost 6' tall myself. We went out on Friday and things went well and we did something together Saturday and Sunday. He doesn't live in the same town as me, so we kinda hung out for the time that I was there in town. He is like really shy and quiet and I am very much a talker, so there were a few times when I felt like I was just talkin his head off cause he wouldn't say much, but he started to loosen up and started talkin a lil more. So in conclusion, it was a very successful date! YAY!!


----------



## Barbette (Aug 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dreamgirl_leah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif UPDATE----------------
Well the little blind date went really really well. I have surprised that I wasn't near as nervous as I thought I would be. He is super nice and really cute and he is like 6'5" which is so good cause i am almost 6' tall myself. We went out on Friday and things went well and we did something together Saturday and Sunday. He doesn't live in the same town as me, so we kinda hung out for the time that I was there in town. He is like really shy and quiet and I am very much a talker, so there were a few times when I felt like I was just talkin his head off cause he wouldn't say much, but he started to loosen up and started talkin a lil more. So in conclusion, it was a very successful date! YAY!!

Yay! I am happy to hear it was a good experience.Is there going to be a follow up...? *angelface*


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 17, 2007)

That's how the BF and I met...but we were in Highschool.


----------

